# Ignition switch



## Trickyricky (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm having a little problem hooking up my ign wires to my ing switch 1966gto I have a wiring diagram but the switch in the dial is different than mine I need to know which color wire to attach where on the switch for instance red wire too ass on switch I have six colors the switch is marked grd,key-, key+, ign, bat, acc, sol, and colors green, yellow, red, purple, brown, pink if anyone can match the colors with the posts it will really help me a lot I'm a new member so hi everyone thank you 
Trickyricky


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Trickyricky said:


> I'm having a little problem hooking up my ign wires to my ing switch 1966gto I have a wiring diagram but the switch in the dial is different than mine I need to know which color wire to attach where on the switch for instance red wire too ass on switch I have six colors the switch is marked grd,key-, key+, ign, bat, acc, sol, and colors green, yellow, red, purple, brown, pink if anyone can match the colors with the posts it will really help me a lot I'm a new member so hi everyone thank you
> Trickyricky



First thought is that you have the wrong switch. It should simply plug in as factory. You may have another GM switch (ie seller listed it as fits Pontiac, Buick, Olds, etc. - but does not) or one for a B-body car, but not one for your specific car. 

Now I don't know about your car, but in 1968 there were a couple different ignition switches. I purchased one that was supposed to work for my Lemans, but it did not as the spades on the back of the switch were slightly different. The GTO ignition switch is different from a Lemans, but I purchased a GTO ignition switch and it plugged right up. From my understandings, my Lemans is a "Lemans Sport" with the bucket seats, center console, and manual transmission so that may have been the difference OR, it was what Pontiac had on hand at that time and they used it.

So I would be trying to locate another switch that is correct for your application by matching up the spades on the back of your ignition switch - is your car a true GTO or clone? If it is a clone, or possibly the wiring harness has been changed, ie Lemans or Tempest, it is possible you need a switch for that style of body if it is the same thing that happened to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trickyricky (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for the info but even with a new switch I still need to know where the colored wires plug into switch I have six different wires with a common plug on the end of each wire I cannot just plug on too the switch so I need to know which color goes on what post


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Trickyricky said:


> Thanks for the info but even with a new switch I still need to know where the colored wires plug into switch I have six different wires with a common plug on the end of each wire I cannot just plug on too the switch so I need to know which color goes on what post



Then your best bet is to get a wiring diagram. Here is a color coded diagram: https://www.classiccarwiring.com/1966-pontiac-lemans-tempest-gto-color-wiring-diagram/ or this one: 1966 Pontiac Tempest & GTO Wiring Diagram Manual 66 | eBay

Either of these should be in your tool box and should give you the info to help with your wiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Does this help?


----------



## Trickyricky (Aug 2, 2017)

*Ing switch*

Thanks 05gto yes this helps but just too let you know I have a new switch coming and this will surely help I just put a battery in to test all the wiring and I'm happy to say that everything electrical is working lights blinkers tail plate dash dome wipers headlights console I'm very proud of myself this goat is starting to rock thanks everyone 0


----------

